

Why Star Wars should be left to the fans  - sambeau
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-14944240

======
technoslut
>Duchamp's argument is that the spectator is part of the creative act and
therefore shares ownership - and authorship - of the artwork with the artist.

I do not agree with this. The work of any artist, no matter how much we feel a
connection to it, still belongs to the artist.

I'm willing to bet that had the trilogy originally been like the Blu-Ray edits
no one would complain, even though the original was better. It's the attempt
to change the memories of my childhood that bothers me. I don't think I'm
alone in this feeling.

I can only hope that the studio still has access to the original film and they
are preserving it in digital for the day that Lucas passes on.

------
trevelyan
In a world where people expect blockbuster films to be meaningless GCI
spectacles, I admire Lucas for having the gall to make a serial adventure
series with a moral point, even when it means making unpopular decisions with
his fans. Case in point -- the Greedo edit might have pissed off some people,
but it had a purpose: making that encounter thematically consistent with the
rest of the films in forcing the aggressor to lose. Power to Lucas for caring
enough about his films to clean up their loose ends.

More commentary on the films: <http://www.brightlightsfilm.com/38/clones1.php>

